
Why place matters and possessions don't - mortigi
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/placed/201710/places-influence-wellbeing-more-possessions
======
smn1234
Varnish is tripping... "Error 403 CDN not permitted"

cached, working version here:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fEGCne...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fEGCneKDAtoJ:https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/placed/201710/places-
influence-wellbeing-more-
possessions+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ie&client=firefox-b)

